# Back to black shoe polish



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

About 4 months ago before we went to the uk for Xmas I read a item about mixing black shoe polish and dubbin 50/50 add a tablespoon of ???????? Put in microwave until it turns to a jelly put on black trim it lasts years.
While in uk I bought said dubbin and now I am home I can't find the item have spent days searching Internet but nothing. Any ideas as I can't remember what the tablespoon of ????????? Was.
I know I know I'm getting old.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

hogan said:


> About 4 months ago before we went to the uk for Xmas I read a item about mixing black shoe polish and dubbin 50/50 add a tablespoon of ???????? Put in microwave until it turns to a jelly put on black trim it lasts years.
> While in uk I bought said dubbin and now I am home I can't find the item have spent days searching Internet but nothing. Any ideas as I can't remember what the tablespoon of ????????? Was.
> I know I know I'm getting old.


I'm just thankful you used more than 4 ????'s

The alternative doesn't bear thinking about, but could be useful in helping to maintain some "personal space" on aires :wink:


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Crack cocaine?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Week old poo


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

Possibly linseed oil or peanut butter?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would think that it is some type of glue or resin.

cabby


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Elbow grease?

DavidL


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Back to black*

Someone who doe's car valeting told me to restore bumpers to their original condition use a hot air gun on them.I removed the bumper from my Ford Transit cleaned it with surface cleaner then heated carefully with a hot air gun.He was right the original colour came up to the surface and it looked as goos as new!!Try it


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Did the hot air gun trick on the plastic mudguards on my ex MOD Armstrong motor bike

They had gone quite pale and wishy washy plus had "stress marks" where they had been clouted

Hot air brought them back to lustrous olive green

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

WD40, its a myth it can be used for so many things.

Coca Cola?


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

baby oil
works wanders on plastic bumpers


----------

